# طريقة إضافة رامات لجهازك بدون إضافة القطع!! (شرح بالصور)..



## mickol (15 يونيو 2009)

*هل تريد أن تضاعف مساحة رامات جهازك؟؟


هل تعاني من البطء الشديد عند تشغيل أكثر من برنامج في نفس الوقت؟؟


إليك الحل..




مع هذه الطريقة ستتمكن من تخصيص جزء من الهاردسك يلعب دور الرامات (RAM)!


بمعنى: أن يقوم هذا الجزء بمساعدة الرامات في عمليات التخزين المؤقت للبرامج
بحيث يوفر لك سرعة في التنقل بين التطبيقات المفتوحة، وإمكانية تشغيل العديد من البرامج
التي تحتاج لذاكرة عشوائية كبيرة
(مثل MS Visual Studio أو Ulead Video Studio أو Adobe Photoshop)
وغيرها من البرامج التي تستهلك رامات جهازك وتتسبب في البطء الشديد
(وأحيانا تسبب التوقف عن الاستجابة)...


الآن مع هذه الطريقة ستتمكن من التنقل بسرعة وسهولة بين تلك البرامج دون الحاجة لإغلاق بعضها..




الطريقة كالتالي:



انقر بزر الفأرة الأيمن على جهاز الكمبيوتر


ثم اختر "Properties" (خصائص)​*






*من الصفحة التالية اختر "Advanced" (إعدادات متقدمة)
لاحظوا مساحة الرامات في هذا الجهاز (512 MB) *






من إعدادات الأداء "Performance" اضغط على "Settings"





*ثم اختر الإعدادات المتقدمة: "Advanced"

في إطار الذاكرة الإفتراضية "Virtual Memory" يظهر هذا النص:
A paging file is an area on the hard disk that Windows uses as"
".if it were RAM


بمعنى: ملفات التصفّح هي مساحة في القرص الصلب يستخدمها ويندوز كـ RAM


نقوم بتغيير مساحتها بالضغط على "Change" (تغيير)*





*القيمة الافتراضية هي (744 MB) أو (1488 MB) كحدّ أقصى*




*وبالنسبة للإخوان الذين يمتلكون رامات (256 MB) فتكون القيم كالتالي:
Initial size: (744) MB
Maximum size: (1488) MB


أما أصحاب الرامات الـ (1G)
أتوقع الرامات كافية لاحتواء البرامج الكبيرة السابق ذكرها
وبدون تعرّض الجهاز للبطء أو التوقف عن الاستجابة..
أنا جهازي اللي راماته 1G ما سويت عليه التعديلات السابقة
لأنه ماشي زي الساعة..


ولكن إذا دعتكم الحاجة فالقيم المدخلة كالتالي:
Initial size: (2976)MB
Maximum size: (5952)MB





كما يمكن تخصيص مساحة إضافية في تقسيمات الهاردسك الأخرى (مثل: D و E و..) بنفس الطريقة ، كما هو واضح في الصورة*
*بعد الإنتهاء.. قم بإعادة تشغيل الوندوز*




*والآن حان الوقت لاختبار قوة النظام..



قم بتشغيل "إدارة مهام ويندوز" (Windows Task Manager)


بالضغط على (Alt + Ctrl + Delete)


(أو من خلال: إبدأ > لوحة التحكم > إدارة مهام ويندوز)


ثم قم بالضغط على أيقونة "System Information" (معلومات النظام)*





*سيظهر لك حجم المساحة التي تـَشغَلها البرامج



في الصورة تظهر المساحة المشغولة (610.3 MB)


وهي بالتأكيد أكبر من حجم الرامات الموجودة في الجهاز (512 MB)



ومع ذلك فالجهاز يعمل بشكل سليم جدا..*






*By
MiCkol​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (24 يونيو 2009)

مرسي اوي على المعلومة


----------



## zama (24 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة كلام حضرتك كويس أوى..
وأنا كنت منفذه عندى فى الجهاز لكن كان بطئ مش بالكفاءة المطلوبة..
لأن هو الكلام ده يعتبر virtual memory ..
مش زى الذاكرة الحقيقية للرامات..
وأيه رأى حضرتك فى سبب البطئ اللى كان عندى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأشكر تعبك ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدن ليكو ياجماعه ليكو بجد*


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة كلام حضرتك كويس أوى..
> وأنا كنت منفذه عندى فى الجهاز لكن كان بطئ مش بالكفاءة المطلوبة..
> لأن هو الكلام ده يعتبر virtual memory ..
> مش زى الذاكرة الحقيقية للرامات..
> ...



*تسلم ياغالى بس بص يامعلم العيب اكيد من الشركه نفسها اكيد كان فيه حمل تقيل سعتها عالنت عندك ولا حاجه بس الحكايه دى مابتبقاش بطيئه  بتبقى بنفس السرعه بتاعت االملف اللى انقطع  منك *​


----------



## rooney93 (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mickol (27 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ياغالى ​*


----------

